# ATI 3D Hardware acceleration not running [solved]

## robselina

-----------------------------------------

EDIT: I've fixed the AGP/DRI errors in the first xorg log shown, but still having issues. Any help appreciated!

Thanks, Rob

-----------------------------------------

I'm having a hell of a time getting 3D hardware acceleration running. I figure I'm just doing something stupid and I need someone to catch my mistake.

I've read the applicable 'how-to' articles and I think I've followed them correctly:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

I have an ATI Radeon 9250 on an AMD 1GHz Thunderbird MB of some sort. 

My problem in a nutshell:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo rob # glxinfo | grep rendering
> 
> direct rendering: No
> ...

 

Here's lspci output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo rob # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev 03)
> ...

 

I have ati-drivers. 

I have re-emerged x11-drm after  every kernel rebuild. 

In my kernel agpgart is compiled into the kernel. I also tried it as a module...no difference.

ATI driver support is enabled as a module. 

Here's my xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # **********************************************************************
> 
> # Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 
> ...

 

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.
> 
> #
> ...

 

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo rob # dmesg
> 
> Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #15 PREEMPT Mon Sep 25 20:36:30 GMT 2006
> ...

 

Any ideas?

Thanks!   :Cool: 

RobLast edited by robselina on Thu Oct 05, 2006 2:11 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## psycepa

dunno 'bout acceleration on ati, since i don't have one, but try to look 

here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-374745-highlight-ati.html

and here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501314-highlight-.html

maby it will help

----------

## robselina

Thanks, looking at those threads now.

here's my xorg log if it helps anyone:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ......
> 
> (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
> ...

 

----------

## psycepa

do your best  :Smile: 

at first sight there is one thing:

```

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available 

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.

```

do you have an agp support in your kernel?

----------

## ville.aakko

Hi,

first, what modules have you loaded? (type lsmod in a console). Make sure you first load (or have compiled in kernel, in your case) your chipset specific *-agp (I have via-agp). Then load module drm and then radeon (or compile them in kernel).

Secondly, you do not need to emerge ati-drivers, unless you want the closed fglrx driver from ATI. If you do want to try both (fgrlx and radeon) you do need compile drm as a module (not in kernel), as fglrx does not need drm (and does not work at all if you have it loaded IIRC).

Thirdly, I have configured my system to work with the opensource 'radeon' driver, but xorg hangs every time I start it. I Googled and believe I have stumbled on this bug:

http://www.mail-archive.com/dri-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg28244.html

According to the mailing list, it might actually be a kernel bug with some chipsets, if I've understod correctly. A workaround is to disable AGP (put 'Option "BusType" "PCI"' to xorg.conf). I haven't yet tested if that works.

But do tell us if you get your DRI stuff working, or if you get the same AGP-no-no bug.

----------

## ville.aakko

Now I have tried with Option "BusType" "PCI", and it does not hang anymore!

Also, according to Xorg.0.log, DRI seems to initialise correctly:

```
Xorg.0.log:(**) RADEON(0): DRI Finishing init !

Xorg.0.log:(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete
```

Of course, without AGP.  But, unfortunately I still seem to get no direct rendering:

```
$glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

.

.

.

```

(the output is the same both as a user and root, so it is not a permission issue...)

Hmm, have to look into this later. If anyone has any ideas, please tell me!

BTW., I put the relevant config files and logs in http://www.student.oulu.fi/~villeaak/gentoo-radeon9200-dri/ if someone needs help on configuring or spots some errors I've made  :Wink: 

----------

## robselina

Thanks for the input guys, still trying.

I set up a new video card (an ATI Rage 128 we had lying around) in my work machine and DRI works fine with the rage128 driver. Doesn't work with fglrx for whatever reason (probably because I had x11-drm installed based on what Villie says).  

Only thing I did differently on that machine was the fact that the kernel already had AGP support and the appropriate AGP chipset support built into the kernel (not modules) so I tried it that way and it worked. I've tried the same here and I don't see any errors anymore about AGP not being available. 

Here's the section of the Xorg log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rob@gentoo ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> X Window System Version 7.0.0
> ...

 

The AGP issue is gone and DRI starts according to the log, but still:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rob@gentoo ~ $ glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> ...

 

Still no Direct Rendering!

Okay,  to recap, here's what I've done last round:

1 - rebuilt the kernel with AGPGART and VIA-AGP as part of the kernel, not modules (this got rid of the AGP error above)

2 - re-emerged x11-drm

3 - re-emergex xorg-x11 making sure radeon and fglrx were supported video cards. (I'm still using the radeon driver btw)

4  - have radeon in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

5 - rebooted the machine, ran "eselect opengl set xorg-x11"

6 - loaded X (log above) still no direct rendering.Last edited by robselina on Wed Sep 27, 2006 12:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## robselina

just a few more things:

1 - if I change the drifer to fglrx and also do "eselect opengl set ati" - it still doesn't work when I restartx

2 - drm and the radeon driver are loading:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo rob # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

Thanks in advance guys!

----------

## ville.aakko

 *Quote:*   

> I set up a new video card (an ATI Rage 128 we had lying around) in my work machine and DRI works fine with the rage128 driver. Doesn't work with fglrx for whatever reason (probably because I had x11-drm installed based on what Villie says). 

 

I meant the drm kernel module, not x11-drm ebuild. You only need x11-drm if you do not have the DRM kernel module(s) already. You should be able to install it even if using fglrx (just don't load the modules). The only thing that matters is that you need different modules loaded depending on which driver you use. 

 *Quote:*   

> 1 - if I change the drifer to fglrx and also do "eselect opengl set ati" - it still doesn't work when I restartx
> 
> 2 - drm and the radeon driver are loading:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I believe you used the wrong modules when trying fglrx  :Wink: . Remove drm and radeon, and modprobe fglrx.

Also, make sure that you use version 2.28.8 of ati-drivers, as newer ones drop support for older Radeons, including 9200 and 9250. ATI has never supported Rage series in linux fglrx AFAIK (I could be wrong). Fglrx works fine here - or, more precisely, as badly as it's supposed to work. That's why I would like to check out the open source radeon driver, but fglrx might just be enough for your use.

Here are the checklists I go through when installing the corresponding driver:

open source ATI radeon:

```
- put VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in make.conf

- emerge xorg-x11 (or emerge -uDNva world)

- eselect opengl set xorg-x11

- compile, install and have kernel modules X-agp, agpgart, drm and radeon loaded

- use driver "radeon" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

ATI fglrx:

```
- have VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" in make.conf

- emerge xorg-x11 (or emerge -uDNva world)

- eselect opengl set ati

- have kernel modules X-agp, agpgart and fglrx loaded (but no drm or radeon module)

- use driver "fglrx" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

You need to (re)emerge xorg always when you change your VIDEO_CARDS variable in make.conf. The simplest way is to just run 'emerge -uDNva' world - that's what I do  :Wink:  And of course you can have several drivers in VIDEO_CARDS, I have VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vesa radeon" (vesa is a backup if I manage to f*k up both fglrx and radeon).

For some reason fglrx also works without chipset specific agp driver (only agpgart) on my system, although I think it shouldn't. And, fglrx also has the internal agpgart, but it doesn't work as well AFAIK, so you might just want to stick with the ones provided by kernel. If you do wan't it for some reason, unload the kernel agp modules (both X-agp and agpgart) and configure fglrx to use it in xorg.conf.

Hope this helps. And hope they get the damn kernel bug fixed. Ah well, I will try to compile AGP in kernel, then I'm going to try with modules from x11-drm (currently I'm using ones that come with gentoo-sources), and then if that doesn't help I guess I'll try if it's been fixed in CVS. If I have time to do all that. Too bad I can't upgrade my kernel (2.6.17).

----------

## _pF_

Well, I'm now trying the cvs build because I had trouble with x11-drm and Beryl [sic]... and now I've the OP's problem - again.  Xorg.0.log says that "(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled", but glxinfo disagrees.

----------

## robselina

I've made little to no progress. I've corrected the fglrx vs radeon module loads, both say DRI is starting, neither throw an error in the xorg log, but glxinfo still says no worky.

ville - what are you saying about the ati-drivers package version? I'm running the only stable branch in the tree, is that the wrong one? ( x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1) Your version number doesn't seem to match up with mine.....

Wondering if its a hardware issue, I tried using an Nvidia PCI video card but was completely unsuccessufl in that attempt. I think the card is fried (it was in a system that was malfunctioning, it apears to be part of the problem) so I'm back to the ATI card w/o DRI until I get more motivated to troubleshoot this further.....

Rob

----------

## _pF_

It's a hardware issue in the respect that you bought an ATI card in the first place - as I foolishly did; never again.

This direct rendering problem is recurring and I think you will eventually solve it.  I'm currently investigating the various libraries' paths.  An emerge -e world might solve it for you by brute force.

----------

## lxnay

Unfortunately, if you have ati-drivers or nvidia-drivers installed, the X.Org drivers' DRI won't work. You have to do:

```
emerge -C ati-drivers nvidia-drivers

rm -rf /etc/env.d/09ati

env-update && source /etc/profile

eselect opengl set xorg-x11

/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

hope this helps

----------

## ville.aakko

 *Quote:*   

> ville - what are you saying about the ati-drivers package version? I'm running the only stable branch in the tree, is that the wrong one? ( x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1) Your version number doesn't seem to match up with mine.....
> 
> 

 

Well, I sould say that in case of an external driver not made by Gentoo (ATI fglrx in this cse) you should not look at which version is marked as stable and which one isn't (this is my personal opinion). Just try which one works the best, generally speaking one could assume that the newest one works the best. But you're right in that the 8.27.10-r1 is the last one marked as stable by Gentoo. 

Anyways, I have the following in /etc/portage/package.keywords (among a loads of other things:)

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86

x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra ~x86
```

In package.mask, I have this to prevent never than 2.8.28 of ati-drivers to be ever installed:

```
>x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8

>x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra-8.28.8
```

You shouldn't really try a never version, as ATI really DID drop support for anything below (and including) Radeon 9250:

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27  :Evil or Very Mad: 

I think this sucks, as there has never been a driver made by ATI that would have worked right. On my setup the ATI fglrx leaks as hell and for example UT2004 is unplayable after 10 minutes (I'm not absolutely sure it's fglrx, but I have strong suspicions..). Not to mention the occasional hang when logging out of X (in xdm login screen) and not being able to run another xorg session.

So I hope the Open-source version will have decent DRI performance in the future - it surely didn't have a year ago or so.

 *Quote:*   

> It's a hardware issue in the respect that you bought an ATI card in the first place - as I foolishly did; never again. 

 

That is so very very very much true. And neither will I never ever buy anything from ATI again.

 *Quote:*   

> Unfortunately, if you have ati-drivers or nvidia-drivers installed, the X.Org drivers' DRI won't work. You have to do:
> 
> ```
> emerge -C ati-drivers nvidia-drivers
> 
> ...

 

This is new information for me. I just assumed you can have both (open-source and closed) drivers installed - just need to configure them properly. (and. btw., that's the way it should work, IMO). 

Anyways, I will need to try that right away - thanks!

p.s. I put my current config files and logs, which do work with fglrx, in http://www.student.oulu.fi/~villeaak/gentoo-radeon9200-dri/gentoo-fglrx-working-setup-configs-and-logs.tar.gz - you may check them out freely to see what is different on your setup.

----------

## ville.aakko

I forgot to mention that in kernel version 2.6.18 ati-drivers doesn't currently emerge properly. You need to patch the source to get it emerged - see bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=139624

But the kernel version shouldn't matter. I had other reasons to try a never one, and fglrx used to work in at least both 2.6.16 and 2.6.17 for me with the same setup. So do not upgrade to kernel 2.6.18 to "just to try something", the fault is somewhere else  :Wink: .

----------

## Yuka

 *ville.aakko wrote:*   

> I forgot to mention that in kernel version 2.6.18 ati-drivers doesn't currently emerge properly. You need to patch the source to get it emerged - see bug:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=139624
> 
> But the kernel version shouldn't matter. I had other reasons to try a never one, and fglrx used to work in at least both 2.6.16 and 2.6.17 for me with the same setup. So do not upgrade to kernel 2.6.18 to "just to try something", the fault is somewhere else .

 

I have kernel 2.6.18, on a X1800XL (R520 i think) PCI-e, AMD64X2 4400 Toledo system and it works fine.

The kernel is not compiled with DRM and has the AGPgart as a module along with the chipset suport.

The only time it got dumb (missconfigure) was when i re-compiled the kernel. The solution to that is to re-emerge the drivers (i use the ati-drivers) so they can be compiled with the new kernel (i dunno why it has to be that way though).

Then run "eselect set opengl ati" and voilá.

Well, the xorg.conf i use is this one:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Lime"

   #Screen      0   "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   Screen        0   "Screen1" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   Option      "VendorName" "Samsung"

   Option          "ModelName" "SyncMaster 753v"

   Option          "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]

   # ### generic DRI settings ###

   # === disable PnP Monitor  ===

   #Option                              "NoDDC"

   # === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

   # ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

   # === Screen Management ===

   # Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

   #       will be disabled automatically

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "R520 [Radeon X1800]"

   VideoRam    256

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

   # === misc DRI settings ===

   Option       "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

   Option       "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

   Option       "IgnoreEDID" "off"

   Option       "HSync2" "unspecified"

   Option       "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

   # === TV-out Management ===

   Option       "NoTV" "no"

   Option       "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

   Option       "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVHPosAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVVPosAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVHStartAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVColorAdj" "0"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

   # === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   # === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   # === OpenGL Overlay ===

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   # === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

   # === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

   # === QBS Management ===

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

   # === FSAA Management ===

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "yes"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

   # === Misc Options ===

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   # Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

   # Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

       #Group 100    # users

       #Mode 0660

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

And yes... Unfortunatly Ati has dropped development for older video cards. So anyone with less than a 9600 series card should not upgrade his/hers drivers <=/

Hope it helps =)

----------

## ville.aakko

I've got the radeon Open-source drivers working too! The key was to remove ati-drivers (along /etc/env.d/09ati). Thanks, lxnay.

The performance with 'radeon' driver is better than it used to be (a year ago or so), but still not enough for UT2004 on a Radeon 9200 (but it is not far from being playable, at 640x480 after putting the world textures at lowest it is ~10fps'ish, which I do not consider playable). I still consider that better than fglrx way better fps with a leak... and, it isn't far from being playable, and with the future Open Source driver version I hope the performance gets better!

I also noticed Xorg hangs at startup if you enable AGPFastWrites. Also, make sure your xorg.conf's Option AGPMode is concurrent with your BIOS setting (that had me confused for a while). Here's my whole xorg.conf for 'radeon' driver: http://www.student.oulu.fi/~villeaak/gentoo-radeon9200-dri/xorg.radeon-dri.conf

So, I consider this problem solved - hope the threads starter finds a working setup too!

----------

## ville.aakko

 *Yuka wrote:*   

>  *ville.aakko wrote:*   I forgot to mention that in kernel version 2.6.18 ati-drivers doesn't currently emerge properly. You need to patch the source to get it emerged - see bug:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=139624
> 
> But the kernel version shouldn't matter. I had other reasons to try a never one, and fglrx used to work in at least both 2.6.16 and 2.6.17 for me with the same setup. So do not upgrade to kernel 2.6.18 to "just to try something", the fault is somewhere else . 
> ...

 

You mean without patchin? I'm quite sure there is the issue with utsrelease.h moving some information to version.h, which is quite easy to patch but hasn't been fixed in portage yet, AFAIK (unless they've just fixed it). This is the error I get without patching the source and with kernel 2.6.18:

```

....

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:233: error: UTS_RELEASE undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:447: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function firegl_stub_open:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:570: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function __ke_vm_map:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3175: error: VM_SHM undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3175: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3175: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Virhe 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Virhe 2

make: Poistutaan hakemistosta "/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo"

 * DRM module not built

....
```

And, here's what I need to do to fix it, (partly from the top of my head, I may have some dirs wrongly):

```
rm -R /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8  # just in case the source is already extracted by 'emerge' to start from a clean table...

ebuild /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8.ebuild unpack

cd /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod

patch < ../../../../../packages/SuSE/kernel-2.6.18.diff

ebuild /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8.ebuild merge
```

I too had fglrx "working" (with the leak and other issues) under 2.6.18, I only meant that you should get fglrx working hassle-free with a bit older kernel. And hopefully without leaks, maybe that's just with radeon 9200 or something else on my setup.

----------

## robselina

I wish I could figure out what solved it but I ended up getting fglrx to work last night after a set of updates. I haven't actually tried using 3d acceleration yet (except for glxgears) but I'll give it a shot with enemy territory this evening.

Thanks for all the support guys! 

One thing I will say is reading up on this has sold me on nvidia cards from here on out for a linux box. I'm not saying ATI is junk, but support for nvidia seems better from the factory. If you're an ati fan, get a 9600 series or better card or you'll regret it.

Thanks again! 

Rob

----------

## Yuka

 *robselina wrote:*   

> I wish I could figure out what solved it but I ended up getting fglrx to work last night after a set of updates. I haven't actually tried using 3d acceleration yet (except for glxgears) but I'll give it a shot with enemy territory this evening.
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys! 
> 
> One thing I will say is reading up on this has sold me on nvidia cards from here on out for a linux box. I'm not saying ATI is junk, but support for nvidia seems better from the factory. If you're an ati fan, get a 9600 series or better card or you'll regret it.
> ...

 

At first, i didn't get it right and i didn't know what to do, so i got angry and upgraded to gcc 4.1.1-r1, then "emerge -eaD system", then world, then gentoo-sources, then make my brand new kernel (2.6.18 with [M] agpgart and no DRM n' the stuff from the ati-wiki) and finally emerged ati-drivers...

To probe it works fine, i emerged quake4 n' it does work fine =P

But it ain't as fast as in Wintendo... I still wonder why...

Well, at least you got it solved =)

Yuka.

----------

## robselina

yea, speed is a little less than I was hoping for, but this is an old machine and I do have a PS2 sitting right next to it so I can't complain much....

----------

